# Italy MTB - Lake Garda & Torbole



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Could use some MTBR love here.

Plans are coming together for a trip in about 4 weeks!
Got plane tickets and have rented an apartment.

For the rest: HELP

I've tried to rent bikes online and have received no email communication from the shops. Any ideas here?

In addition to just getting some sense of reassurance that we will have bikes when we get there, I'm also trying to figure out if shops will have some kind of bike rack for trunk mount. Seems like being able to shuttle ourselves closer to trail heads will be preferable to road riding several miles at the start of every day. Sorry, call me American!

Also, any and all advice on riding there will be highly appreciated!!:thumbsup:

And, any and all advice on driving in Italy will be appreciated!


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

Plenty of rentals and shuttles are dirt cheap, 20 Euros for a lift. My wife and I were there last week, unfortunately we had snow so Monte Baldo and a few others were off the cards, but Tremalzo was a awesome run. We rode up to do 601 via Nargo and it was a hell climb but the descent was well worth the effort.
In Torbole there are three or four rentals, same for Riva and Arco has some as well. If the shuttles aren't running then the local taxis can also do runs up some hills.
Cheers


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome info! Thanks!
Did you secure rentals in advance, or did you just find something when you got there?
Sounds like the taxis have bike racks?


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

jm2e said:


> Awesome info! Thanks!
> Did you secure rentals in advance, or did you just find something when you got there?
> Sounds like the taxis have bike racks?


Nah, we have our Nomads with us, but most of the rentals are pretty good, Scott, Cannondales, Trek in predominance. Mecki's cafe is a cool bike shop next to the river on the main road and there's a shuttle and rental outfit who work from there, the shuttles were on time and not manic like some Italian shuttle drivers we've had. Early season so the rental fleets are in good condition.


----------



## Snozz (Jan 2, 2012)

jm2e said:


> Awesome info! Thanks!
> Did you secure rentals in advance, or did you just find something when you got there?
> Sounds like the taxis have bike racks?


Hey, did you rent & ride? I'm looking to do the same soon. Hopefully some flowy downhill. Nothing too challenging. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

We rented Scott Genius 650b 5" travel bikes From Wolfgang at 3S Bikes in Torbole behind Mekis. Wolf is a great guy and really took care of us. Bikes were in fantastic shape. 
Another great option is Carpentari bike shop in Torbole. They have Cube bikes which is a European brand with an FSR type suspension. They're a really great shop and their stuff is in great shape. Ask for Nick if you don't speak Italian or German. 
We got bikes for one day at Garda Bike Shop in Riva. The bikes were in crap condition, maybe 2 seasons old. The German women running the shop acted like renting to us was a hassle and when we returned the bikes they inspected them like we were trying to hide some damage or part swapping we might have done. I do not recommend. 
There is also a new place to demo Liteville bikes. Should be an amazing option. I would try to contact them through the Liteville Test Bikes UK Facebook page. 

We had no reservations last year and went before the busy season. Even then, I think we got lucky with availability. I would make every effort to reserve in advance if I were you.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Use Bike Shuttle Torbole, otherwise known as Luca Bike Shuttle. Luca is probably the nicest person in all of Lake Garda. 
Shuttles are 20euro and well worth it unless you love grinding up pavement for hours to get to trails. In full raging sun.


----------



## Snozz (Jan 2, 2012)

jm2e said:


> Use Bike Shuttle Torbole, otherwise known as Luca Bike Shuttle. Luca is probably the nicest person in all of Lake Garda.
> Shuttles are 20euro and well worth it unless you love grinding up pavement for hours to get to trails. In full raging sun.


Thanks for the tips. Can you hire all the gear too or do you suggest I take some of my own. It's a long way to carry bike gear for a few rides  maybe just clothing and my 5.10 shoes?


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dear Friends from Italy! I have a request to you. Tell me please what do you think about Marzocchi 320 lr fork? Any opinions? What about reliability?
Thanks
Peter


----------



## blacktea (May 3, 2016)

This is an old post but i'd like to add some info.
Bike Shuttle Torbole has a new website Bike Shuttle Torbole and new Android App (just get it at Google Play Store). You can log to the new Booking Online System, post your photos taken during your holidays and stay in touch with Torbole all year long.
New Shuttles are available and the Station (via Matteotti 77 - Torbole) has some news too.
See you in Torbole


----------

